# Weston 2300 Not Sealing



## finethreads (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi, have a workhorse 2300 that just stop sealing after a solid 10:years of use.  The vacuum part of the sealing process works fine, but the bags won’t seal.  I examined the element, which looks fine. i went ahead and replaced it, but still no sealing function. Any ideas on what component may have failed?


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!

Any chance you're using a different bag?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 25, 2022)

finethreads said:


> Any ideas on what component may have failed?


I say the first thing is to decide if it's a leak down or not heating the sealing bar . 
Like Charlie said is it a different bag ? What mil bags do you have ? 
I have an Inkbird that won't seal the heavier mil bags . 

I'm not familiar with that sealer , but had the same trouble with a Game saver deluxe . 
After the vacuum is drawn , there is a valve that should close to keep the suction in the bag , then the bar is heated to seal it shut . 
If you got moisture or a spec of something on the seat of that valve it will leak down before it seals .


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 25, 2022)

I looked at the Weston exploded parts diagram. Could be the transformer, circuit board (expensive) or the limiter switch (possibly).





						Vacuum Sealer Parts
					






					westonbrands.com
				



Good luck figuring it out. 
I bought a LEM chamber vacuum sealer from Costco last year and haven't used my 2300 since then.  But am keeping the 2300 for wider items.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 25, 2022)

FT, IMHO you were lucky to get 10 years out of a vacuum sealer. I got 7 once and a few only went 3-4 years. I finally bought a chamber sealer and no problems in 7-8+ years


----------



## finethreads (Feb 25, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> FT, IMHO you were lucky to get 10 years out of a vacuum sealer. I got 7 once and a few only went 3-4 years. I finally bought a chamber sealer and no problems in 7-8+ years


----------



## finethreads (Feb 25, 2022)

Hello and thanks for all the helpful information.  I am using the food saver bags.

Smooth side: 3mils thick 
Textured side: 11.5mils thick

i picked up a Foodsaver 5200 to take care of the remaining meat left over when the 2300:quit working.  I wasn’t impressed. Looks so fragile and the suction is not as good as the 2300.  I noticed the Costco chamber sealer and I am giving that some consideration.

In the mean time I will tinker with the 2300.  I will not be surprised if it is the circuit board, but hope not.


----------

